
Sam Altman – a world with trillionaires is inevitable - pdq
http://www.techinsider.io/sam-altman-world-with-trillionaires-is-inevitable-2016-6
======
thaumasiotes
Well sure. That's the whole concept of "inflation". If we constantly revalued
money such that gross world product was a trillion dollars, trillionaires
would not be inevitable.

Despite a nod to the fact that, adjusting for inflation, John D. Rockefeller
was several times richer than Bill Gates, this whole article seems to be
nothing more than a weird ritualistic focus on a particular numeric value of a
fiat currency. Such a figure is completely meaningless.

~~~
paavokoya
>seems to be nothing more than a weird ritualistic focus on a particular
numeric value of a fiat currency

That is what gives fiat value though.. If people lose faith or focus, much
like a religion, the currency crashes and hyper-inflates. You see this with
other countries' currencies all the time.

~~~
thaumasiotes
Not at all. The currency hyperinflates if it starts getting produced in
massive quantities. _Then_ people lose faith.

------
eip
It's naive to assume there are no trillionaires currently.

You really think the Forbes richest list represents the actual richest people
on earth?

If you have a bit of time to kill google 'Spiritual Wonder Boy'.

~~~
meursault334
I did this and the first page is all incoherent claims about quadrillion of
dollars.

Do you have a link that explains this conspiracy theory more concisely and
clearly?

